# Master Corporal Gabriel Drouin, 5 RGC



## dapaterson (11 May 2015)

MCpl Drouin of 5 RGC was found dead in his home Saturday morning. 

http://www.45enord.ca/2015/05/deces-du-caporal-chef-gabriel-drouin-de-valcartier/


----------



## OldSolduer (11 May 2015)

RIP MCPL


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2015)

Condolences to all involved ....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2015)

RIP


----------



## PanaEng (11 May 2015)

my condolences to his family including brothers and sisters in 5RGC.
CHIMO!


----------

